# Tarpon Chaz or Bayport???



## skydiver77

I know Tarpon season is a few months off but I am dreaming about them already!!! The Tarpon tend to congregate off of end of the Chaz River. I know most people come out of the Homosassa River because the Chaz is shallow and slow speed. I live near Bayport, would it be faster to launch out of Bayport and head north? If I do how far off shore do I need to run to be in deep enough water to avoid oyster beds and rocks? It is 15 miles from Chaz to HWY 50 (the road that runs to Bayport) so I am guessing it is about the same distance by water. Where should I launch?


----------



## Guest

Who says Chaz is slow? :-/  Pends on what boat your running   I ran it last weekend - had almost no water.  Took a leak over the side and was good to go again.  Once your pass the old tressel you should be good to go - except for that one ROCK ;D  BTW - you have to get on top and don't chicken out what ever you do.  Course, it could cost you a lower too. 

I'm assuming because your on the microskiff forum, your running a microskiff.  Too far from Bayport and just as hazardous with rocks unless you run outside.

If your too skeeeeerd to run Chaz, go out of the ****.  I launched at Riverhaven when I was running full size flats boats.

I love the Chaz, but then again, I have a pet rock. 

My .0000000000000000000002 sense


----------



## tom_in_orl

> Pends on what boat your running  I ran it last weekend - had almost no water. Took a leak over the side and was good to go again.


That is the funniest thing I have read yet. ;D Still LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Lmao!!!!!! What is wrong with you? Captnron. Lol......I will take a leak on the side and make my gheenoe float off the mud. Lol......I sent a blog to emails and everyone were laughing. That's a good funny joke.


----------



## Guest

I was kind of tired last night and left out one note.  As I was coming back up the river these two guys came flying down river in a Classic with a 25 Johnson.  Just thought you should know they lowered some of the rocks for you. 

One rock in the channel is black and blue.  Hit it once with a merc and again with a yami.  

This morning I'm thinking I should quit my job and open a prop shop next to the Chaz.   :-/
Just can't decide if I would be my best customer. ;D ;D


----------



## The_Gheen_Machine

I would like to take a PVC Pipe I've got laying around and spend a low tide day to mark that BAD rock.
Would that act constitute some sort of illegal marring of a waterway? :-/


----------



## Guest

> I would like to take a PVC Pipe I've got laying around and spend a low tide day to mark that BAD rock.
> Would that act constitute some sort of illegal marring of a waterway? :-/


Good plan except I keep hitting it at 25 mph.  When I go back to mark it in my mind, it's gone. But then again, so is my mind. ;D ;D Remember: Chaz ='s "river of moving rocks".  ;D


----------

